

Trimming the Application Fat - mpchlets
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/87044/Trimming-the-Application-Fat.aspx

======
unodev
Pretty thorough overview of one of the issues that befall Apps that have had
time to live and mature, and as they tend - have been informed by a slew of
changing factors.

Less can be more, if that results in whats left having the opportunity to
become that much better.

I would say though that the 'teaser' at the end: "We will be removing some
other features in the near future, we will always inform people as much as
possible." either runs contrary to the rest of the article or embodies an
approach that wasn't touched on in it.

~~~
mpchlets
I can understand your point, we are not trying to relay any particular
information here, I am stating that the Assembla users should be ready for
upcoming articles that convey much more information about removal. After all,
it was just a "teaser" - I really appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.

~~~
unodev
It seems I managed to completely overlook the very 2nd sentence of your blog
post, whoopsies.

Looking forwards to seeing Assembla develop further, thanks!

------
aravindgv
Excellent Article Legacy applications can be some of the hardest and most
frustrating applications to support. But OldApps gives an opportunity to
streamline business process and make it more efficient and less costly. Author
of this article Michael gives very good approach to get rid of oldApps without
impacting user base. It is a must read article.

